# RSVP Reminder Email



## JamieMT (Sep 29, 2008)

This year we're trying something different in an attempt to get people to actually commit to our party. I know from the "excuses" thread that I'm not the only one with this problem, so maybe the idea will help someone else here. It's an experiment for us - I'll let you know whether it works or not. 

Our party is on the 25th, and we requested RSVP's in the original invitation. So far we have 13 committed "yes" answers, 2 "no" answers, and everyone else is mysteriously missing. So today, I'm sending out these emails for our pirate themed party to all who haven't responded yet: 

**********************************
Ahoy, ye landlubbers! What’s this? 

It be coming to my attention that ye’ve not yet reserved yer berth on the treasure hunting ship to set sail in a week at the DeBree’s annual Halloween Bash on Saturday, Oct. 25th! Assuming ye received the bottle we set afloat, there can only be two reasons for yer silence – either yer plannin’ a sneak attack, or yer too scared to join the hunt for booty! 

Now we wouldn’t be good pirates if we allowed scurvy dogs to sneak up on us, so reservations are required if you be wantin’ to join the fun. If yer plannin’ to show up, you need to make your intentions known by Monday, Oct. 20th at the latest, so we don’t attack when you show yer-selves for the party. Call xxx-xxxx or email [email protected] to declare yer intentions.

If yer walkin’ the plank, intent on avoiding our grand adventure, then you need do nothin’ – we’ll assume yer not joining us if we hear nothing from you. 

Sail on,

The Pirates DeBree

**************************

I figure I'd rather hear from those coming than those who aren't (and those who aren't are less likely to actually call/email anyways). Hopefully this will make clear that we *don't expect to see* anyone who doesn't let us know they're coming first. 

Who knows if it will work or not, but I had to try *something* - seems like I've tried everything else! Has anyone else done something similar? Did it work for you? 

Jamie


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I think it sounds great! Giving them only a couple of days to rsvp is perfect because they can't really put it on the back burner as they may have done with the original evite. 
Good luck, I know how frustrating it is!!


----------



## JamieMT (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah...when I asked a couple people at work yesterday, they said they hadn't even discussed it since they got the invitation (two weeks ago). We sent out messages in bottles through the mail, so everyone said they liked the invites, but they seem to be slow to act on them. 

I keep thinking there has to be a way to get through to people...either commit, or don't come! How hard is that, really? 

Okay, rant over... ;-)


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Please let us know if this improves response/attendance. I sent out "save the dates" starting in august with RSVP and had to finally go face to face. Since it was a murder mystery I needed commitment and no one would so I had to cancel it all together. 

Next year I think I'll offer a raffle and they can buy tickets...maybe if people think they could win someone (and not necessarily from costumes) I'll get someone to actually want to come.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I love it! It's nice and sweet but gets your point across without sounding naggy, which I think can easily happen when trying to get an rsvp out of a person. I'm going to send a reminder on Monday and see what happens.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

We always do our invitations via Evite and send out a reminder 3-5 days prior to the party. There's usually a flurry of responses when the reminder goes out  Most people seem to read the evite and then later make a decision, but then never get around to RSVPing... so, the reminder gives them that nudge.

When we do a Murder Mystery where the count is really important because of assigned parts, I always have included in the invite the reason the RSVP is so important and please get back by such a date, blah, blah. People always seem to be better about responding for that (which I of course really, really appreciate!)


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Elza said:


> Next year I think I'll offer a raffle and they can buy tickets...maybe if people think they could win someone (and not necessarily from costumes) I'll get someone to actually want to come.


I am doing a door prize. Everyone who shows up gets a ticket with the chance to win.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

As much as I am an old fashioned girl and I like invitations sent out via snail mail, all my friends have gone to using Evite and they are getting a much better RSVP returns than ever before because all you have to do is reply yes or no. I guess it makes it easier because sadly they don't actually have to talk to you.


----------



## nevermorelenore (Oct 4, 2008)

It should work! I sent this out last week:

The Lord of Darkness would like to know,
How many of you are going to show?

You have until Friday to R.S.V.P.
You need to do it soon or you will meet;

Such dire consequences with disastrous results,
There’ll be no meal or seat for your butts…

So please let me know by the end of the week
If you’re going to show – or the night will be bleak!

EVeryone responded within 24 hours. Sometimes people just need a nudge.....


----------



## GatorBlood (Jun 16, 2007)

JamieMT, I love it!! Makes me want to RSVP, just reading it !!!!  I dialed XXX-XXXX and there was no answer!!!


----------



## JamieMT (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm late (okay, very late) in posting an update to this, but in case someone is interested for next year, this was definitely successful. We had around 20 people (which doesn't sound like much, but it was our biggest turnout ever), and I heard back from several just from this email reminder. So we'll certainly be doing this again for 2009 (appropriately themed, of course), along with our usual "snail mail" invites. 

Jamie


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm glad you drug it up for the update, Jamie... I'm new, and had yet to run across it.... I think its a brilliant idea, and executed so well... I will definitely file this idea away to steal and do it myself! Thanks!


----------



## Claire_85 (Aug 30, 2009)

nevermorelenore said:


> It should work! I sent this out last week:
> 
> The Lord of Darkness would like to know,
> How many of you are going to show?
> ...



I love this! We always have a big problem with people who don't RSVP, so will try this and hopefully it'll work!


----------

